# any UNC-Charlotte students?



## apxbiker (Jul 18, 2009)

looking for interest in a club team at charlotte and need members


----------



## Andy C (Jan 22, 2004)

*niner alum*

Hope the club is still moving along. It was brand new when I got involved, unfortunately I had no time to race, but I did a bunch of rides with folks and added my general presence. I always thought it needed a good coach/advisor who rode and could keep things going as student leadership rotated out. Anyway, just wanted to say hey...

Class of 2008


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

You might want to head into the Bike Line to see if they could help recruit some riders for a club team. I graduated from UNCC in '99 and live fairly close to campus and sometimes join their ride on Sunday mornings, other than that I avoid the traffic and pothole laden roads close to campus and ride with a club out of Huntersville.

Send me a PM if you're looking for some rides during the week, there are a couple that will be winding down soon but many good weekend rides that last through the winter. Orr Road close to campus has a great ride on Tuesday nights but I believe it ends when the clocks roll back.


----------



## apxbiker (Jul 18, 2009)

any? tired of riding solo all week!


----------



## dmoreau (Dec 23, 2008)

Check your pm's on the trailblazers site.


----------

